# Weird hypo experience! Anyone else?



## JackMo (Oct 21, 2013)

First let me say I got slin down to a science pretty much, plus I test my sugar levels "religiously". Well last Sat I did my 15iu of R pre wo, drank my 3 magic shakes pre, intra, and post, then had my post-post meal of chicken and rice. 6&1/2 hours later (post pin) I went hypo and tested out at 42!!! Was never in danger cause I keep 50 gram Dextrose powder ready in "emergency" shaker. Got situation under control quickly but still curious WTF! Never heard of such and have played with slin since '90's. Anyone else experience similar?


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 21, 2013)

Definitely have had this happen as well. Twice, actually. I landed in the same place, too...low 40s. Sometimes it just comes on like that I guess. I know when the cold sweat hits I've only got a few minutes before the shaking, etc.

Like you, I always keep some quick carb source around during insulin cycles. It's smart for sure.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack roll with Log brutha.. R is outdated IMO ...it's too hard to control in some people (me) and I could do what u mentioned everyday on it . AAS and even herbs effect it so I'm sure u can pinpoint the culprit..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think a lot of these weird spikes have to do with injection site.

With out going into the variety of factors that influence uptake time- you have to remember that the tissues o the dermal layers are not uniform and some times a fat deposit can be where you don't expect it. If you happen to inject into fat you'll definitely slow down the absorption and get a sudden spike later than you'd expect.

This can be said as well about an anomalous capillary or blood vessel.


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Jack roll with Log brutha.. R is outdated IMO ...it's too hard to control in some people (me) and I could do what u mentioned everyday on it . AAS and even herbs effect it so I'm sure u can pinpoint the culprit..



I'm really new to the insulin game (so new I'm still on the bench), but isn't log by prescription only? I know most prescription meds are pretty easy to get ahold of but that one seems a little tougher to me.


----------



## JackMo (Oct 21, 2013)

I had some log come from "over there" and it was dead I guess. Think it was shipping/handling issue. Got a local but too pricey. I've always had great luck with R, just that last week episode kinda got me puzzled. Lucky I was at home and carbs were handy. Just goes to show in the Beast Game nothing worthwhile is 100% safe, now is it?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 23, 2013)

Like they say, you best have a backup plan, that shit might come in handy.  I'd try to go to log in that case.  Stay safe Jack.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 23, 2013)

When you take a man with normal insulin production and add R with its long life on top of that, unpredictable things can happen. Being well prepared is your best defense. Personally, I would go with the shorter life log. But I even had uneven glucose responses with log, but I tend to go hypo easily anyway.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

thebrick said:


> When you take a man with normal insulin production and add R with its long life on top of that, unpredictable things can happen. Being well prepared is your best defense. Personally, I would go with the shorter life log. But I even had uneven glucose responses with log, but I tend to go hypo easily anyway.



That means you are a fine running machine brick as I too go hypo quick off  a low iu pin.


----------



## butthole69 (Oct 26, 2013)

This can happen with humalog as well. That's part of why I think carb depleted insulin programs are a bad idea.


----------



## butthole69 (Oct 27, 2013)

ww.civilized.com/mlabexamples/glucose.htmld/


----------

